# Linken Kanal auf rechts spiegeln



## Twice-Ice (2. Oktober 2006)

*Ich hab folgendes Problem :*

Bei meinem Video kommt der größte Teil des Sounds nur aus dem linken Kanal und ein sehr kleiner Teil aus den Rechten. 

_==>Wie kann ich das , was aus dem rechten Kanal kommt entfernen und durch den Sound vom linken Kanal ersetzen?_


*P.S.:* 
Es hilft nicht den rechten Kanal zu verstärken, da aus ihm nur "Gekratze" kommt.
Kann man dafür vllt Adobe Premiere verwenden?

*Grund für dieses Problem:*
Ich hab ne Theateraufführung mit der Videokamera aufgenommen. Der Sound wurde mit einem angeschlossenen Mikro aufgenommen. Und jetzt hört es sich so(s.o.) an.


----------



## chmee (2. Oktober 2006)

In Premiere gibt es Audioeffekte dafür zB einen Stereo-Zu-Mono-Mischer, in dem
man die Anteile der Seiten auf ein Monosignal mischt. Fertig, die Unebenheit 

mfg chmee


----------



## Twice-Ice (2. Oktober 2006)

*Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!!*

Ich probiers gleich mal aus ^^

//edit

Nochmal danke für die Hilfe , die du mir anbietest , aber könntest du das genauer erklären ,bitte? Ich komm in Premiere nicht ganz klar. 

Danke schon ma im Vorraus^^


----------



## chmee (2. Oktober 2006)

Ja  Is ja gut..

Audioeffekte/Stereo:

Also, das heisst hier "Links auffüllen" bzw "Rechts auffüllen".
Der Effekt scheint so zu arbeiten, dass er unabhängig vom jeweiligen Seitensignal
das andere rüberkopiert.

Du kannst auch davor noch "Lautstärke/Kanal" rauftun und damit den Kanal leise machen.

mfg chmee

**Übrigens wäre man da auch drauf gekommen, wenn man die Titel der FX gelesen hätte.
Und ein bisschen Experimentierfreude vorzuweisen hat ;-]


----------



## Twice-Ice (3. Oktober 2006)

Ja , ich weiß klang n bissl zutränglich , hatte aber Zeitnot ^^

Und rumprobiert hab ich au ne weile schon vorher , bevor ich den Beitrag verfasst hab.
Außerdem hat mir mein Kumpel die englische Testversion gedownloadet   und hab da nach einer Art Mischer gesucht anstatt , das mit dem Rechts und Links zu füllen.

*Trotzdem ein großes thx *


----------

